# white little bugs



## fishheds (Jan 1, 2011)

white little bugs everywhere in my aquarium just stated to apprear the other day. what are they and if bad how to get rid of them?:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

sounds like copepods

normal, and generally harmless

in fact, some fish will chow down on them 


I catch a glimpse of a few every once in a while cruising around the back wall of my tank, appearing to be feeding on the algae that I don't clean off (I leave it as a snack for the bristlenoses and the oto)


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

i've got a few hundred thousand of them. Keeps my scooter blenny pretty happy.


----------

